
Is Bitcoin too expensive to buy? Mine them instead - arunnh
https://hackernoon.com/bitcoins-with-minimal-investments-and-faster-roi-and-what-risks-am-i-taking-2e6cdcce5c06
======
kbvk
11 affiliate links in that article. I wonder why this was written.

------
pkilgore
Bitcoin too expensive? This article explains how to spend _just as much_ with
no guarantee of ever actually getting any Bitcoin in return.

The only reason I clicked was that this was an epic opportunity, not taken, to
have some sarcastic fun.

------
tinus_hn
Why would someone provide this service? It's like they say you pay us $1 and
then you get $2 in return. It looks too good to be true.

~~~
enthdegree
It's a long-term short on the value cryptocurrencies hold.

They're betting on their 'service fees' eventually overtaking mining returns,
while customers are betting on the opposite.

Customers have to trust that HashFlare is going to keep it's mining systems
state-of-the-art. But I don't see how the service has any incentive to do so:
that's hard work and cuts into their profits.

A counterargument is that HashFlare might also be taking the lion's share of
the cryptocurrencies they mine. Well, if they were that confident in
cryptocurrency, why wouldn't they just use their hardware in a normal mining
pool?

